# Jack, black cob gelding, Essex



## lurcher98 (9 May 2014)

I know this is a long shot but I sold a 15.1 ish black cob gelding called to a lovely lady in Essex. She was training to be a vet the last time we emailed. I've lost her email address ( only email her once every couple of years just to see how he's doing) he'd be around 15/16 now I think. Does anyone think they recognise him?


----------



## keeperscottage (10 May 2014)

Was her name Emma?


----------



## lurcher98 (10 May 2014)

No think it was something like Ashley or Leah, remember she had a friend called Gemma or Emma though. The friend had a cob too I'm pretty sure


----------



## keeperscottage (11 May 2014)

The woman I know is a vet although not working at the moment as she has a young child. I'm certain it is the same horse.


----------



## lurcher98 (11 May 2014)

keeperscottage said:



			The woman I know is a vet although not working at the moment as she has a young child. I'm certain it is the same horse.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't emailed her for a couple of years so guess she may have a baby by now. Spoke to a friend and she was definitely called ashley and her friend was Gemma with a cob called yogi or Logan


----------



## keeperscottage (12 May 2014)

No, sorry, it's not the same woman then. Thought I could help but this young vet is definitely called Emma. All a bit of a coincidence, though! Sorry I can't help! Hope you track down Ashley! X


----------



## lurcher98 (13 May 2014)

Thankyou


----------

